# Sosban Fach



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2014)

That's all......good luck Sunday boys.


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2014)

Not a clue what you're on about!


*Slime*.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 7, 2014)

In true anti English style he's supporting the taffs!!

After last year I'm making no predictions


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 7, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sosban_Fach


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2014)

therod said:



			In true anti English style he's supporting the taffs!!

After last year I'm making no predictions
		
Click to expand...

Oi matey I'm 50% Welsh.

[In the style of Tom Jones] Did I ever tell you my uncle used to cut Barry John and Norman Gale's hair


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sosban_Fach

Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I had no idea at all as I'm not multi-lingual!






      That's better, I'd have understood that!


*Slime*.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 7, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oi matey I'm 50% Welsh.

[In the style of Tom Jones] Did I ever tell you my uncle used to cut Barry John and Norman Gale's hair
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't that be 'oi boyo'??


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2014)

therod said:



			Shouldn't that be 'oi boyo'??

Click to expand...

I was being friendly and expressing in English so you would find it easy to understand.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 7, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oi matey I'm 50% Welsh.

[In the style of Tom Jones] Did I ever tell you my uncle used to cut Barry John and Norman Gale's hair
		
Click to expand...

Could be doubly disappointed come 7pm Sunday!

Who do you support when Scotland play Wales? 

Btw. My Dad would have happily cut Barry John's throat! I think the 1971 Lions match at Lancaster Park was the last game we went together to!

'Oi Pal' works more places!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Could be doubly disappointed come 7pm Sunday!

Who do you support when Scotland play Wales? 

Btw. My Dad would have happily cut Barry John's throat! I think the 1971 Lions match at Lancaster Park was the last game we went together to!

'Oi Pal' works more places!
		
Click to expand...

'Pal' is so common.
I support Scotland of course. Born and bred.
My 90 year old Welsh mother has lived in the same Scottish village for 70 years now, almost a local!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 7, 2014)

Normally wouldn't support England over Wales but I had a bet on England to win the Championship at the start of the tournament. Just hope its a cracking game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2014)

Didn't Max Boyce use to sing this? What ever happened to him


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 7, 2014)

They may well be swinging low come Monday but Max was a good act!

[video=youtube;y0RDadPheNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0RDadPheNQ[/video]


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 7, 2014)

Captainron said:



*Normally wouldn't support England over Wales* but I had a bet on England to win the Championship at the start of the tournament. Just hope its a cracking game
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 8, 2014)

The boys in red get my support as our Celtic fringe brethern


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 8, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The boys in red get my support as our Celtic fringe brethern
		
Click to expand...

But are you,as Scottish, not Gaelic rather than Celtic?

I mean , I know you are foreign but what sort of foreign?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 8, 2014)

http://youtu.be/s9ww2Xb56Bo


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



http://youtu.be/s9ww2Xb56Bo



Click to expand...

Ha ha that's a belter.

Was it banned? I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 8, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The boys in red get my support as our Celtic fringe brethern
		
Click to expand...

Well! It's better than supporting the boys in Blue.   That would be a bit embarrassing!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 8, 2014)

Farneyman said:



			Ha ha that's a belter.

Was it banned? I don't remember seeing it.
		
Click to expand...

Yip!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



http://youtu.be/s9ww2Xb56Bo



Click to expand...

Saw this earlier today. I cant believe they banned it, it's hardly offensive just a bit of a laugh. You would think that would make you more determined to win than anything else.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2014)

BoD played a blinder in his final Irish game, great send off for one of the greats.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2014)

bore da


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			bore da
		
Click to expand...


Ac ridych yr alban


----------



## cleanstrike (Mar 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oi matey I'm 50% Welsh.
		
Click to expand...

Were you really born on Offa's Dyke straddling the English/Welsh border? That's the only way you could be 50% Welsh.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, that's them well and truly fach'd. Now bring on the Italians.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2014)

yachi Da.

Looks like Ireland's Championship now


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			yachi Da.

Looks like Ireland's Championship now
		
Click to expand...

With the Triple Crown in our pocket and a hush over the valleys  and glens it has been a good day.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 9, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			With the Triple Crown in our pocket and a hush over the valleys  and glens it has been a good day. 

Click to expand...

Here's a little link I've sent to my welsh twitter buddies tonight 

http://youtu.be/4zLfCnGVeL4

Yakki da indeed, 12 months is a long time !!:thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2014)

therod said:



			Here's a little link I've sent to my welsh twitter buddies tonight 

http://youtu.be/4zLfCnGVeL4

Yakki da indeed, 12 months is a long time !!:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Quite... Didn't get to see the match as I was on family 'duties'...
Knew the result though by the deafening silence from my sheep bothering mates...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			With the Triple Crown in our pocket and a hush over the valleys  and glens it has been a good day. 

Click to expand...

The bogs are still loud and proud though!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 10, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The bogs are still loud and proud though!
		
Click to expand...

I know, it is going to pain me cheering for the French on Saturday evening 

Still, there could be a worse outcomes than BOD winning the championship again before retiring so as long as England and Ireland do not both have total mares I would be happy enough.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't believe the French are still in with a chance after the way they played against Scotland, they were awful.
More wooden spoon than championship that team.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 10, 2014)

I remember not too long ago Wales winning the championship even though Egkand beat them
The same will prob happen this year with Ireland

Still, it's been a really good champ this year with many games being exciting to the end, which is good


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2014)

England are building up into a very good team and I can see them doing well in the World Cup.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			England are building up into a very good team and I can see them doing well in the World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they have improved quite a bit since they put a Scotsman in charge!

Never really rated Twelvetrees and Farrell until this weekend


----------



## GB72 (Mar 11, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yes, they have improved quite a bit since they put a Scotsman in charge!

Never really rated Twelvetrees and Farrell until this weekend
		
Click to expand...

They are starting to build nicely. Whilst it would be unfair and maybe unnecessary to change a winning team, I think Cole and Corbissiero would make for a stronger front row once back from injury. Whilst I am a massive Tigers fan, I suspect Tuilagi only has a future on the bench for the time being as an impact sub and wing cover. Whilst he can make good yards going forward, he still has a habit of rushing out of defence at the wrong time and does not give the overall gameplay options that Twelvetrees can give.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 9460


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 11, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yes, they have improved quite a bit since they put a Scotsman in charge!
		
Click to expand...

Which Scotsman is that then?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Which Scotsman is that then?
		
Click to expand...

Not aware Penrith is in Scotland now?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 11, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Not aware Penrith is in Scotland now?
		
Click to expand...

Lancaster played for Scotland under 19 and 21 and also Scottish students, pretty good grounding there


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Lancaster played for Scotland under 19 and 21 and also Scottish students, pretty good grounding there 

Click to expand...

That makes him a Scotsman...????


----------



## GB72 (Mar 11, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Lancaster played for Scotland under 19 and 21 and also Scottish students, pretty good grounding there 

Click to expand...

Martin Johnson played for New Zealand schools but he ain't a kiwi


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 11, 2014)

Imurg said:



			That makes him a Scotsman...????
		
Click to expand...

Just stating a fact :thup: Scotland is a great grounding for playing rugby 
To be honest the rules and regulations for representing a country are beyond me these days.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 11, 2014)

Seems like Doon's adopting the apparent/alleged Irish approach.

Seemed like anyone who had ever had a Pint of Guinness was eligible to play for them at one stage! I can remember when Sam Domoni played for London Irish (completely outplaying Johnston in one match I watched) when his qualification must have been 'being the same colour as Guinness'!



upsidedown said:



			Just stating a fact :thup: Scotland is a great grounding for playing rugby 
To be honest the rules and regulations for representing a country are beyond me these days.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that 'easily getting into the Scottish team' is necessarily 'great grounding'! My thoughts are that he went to Uni in Scotland, so played/qualified for Scotland U19/21/Students while there.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they're beyond anybody...

If you Father's Brother's ex wife had a dog that once sniffed a thistle you can play for Scotland......


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 11, 2014)

And of course, the World Champions aren't immune.

Not a huge fan of Graham Henry (a family bias - my Uncle used to coach a competing club in Auckland), but his ability to build a team from a squad containing at least 5 different 'nationalities' - all traditionally enemies of each other - is impressive!

Anyway. Doon was spouting drivel - or was it pish!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2014)

So if he chose to play for Scotland he is not Scots....strange logic there.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So if he chose to play for Scotland he is not Scots....strange logic there.
		
Click to expand...

In which Galaxy does qualifying to play for Scotland make you a Scot..???

I qualify to play for Hong Kong/China, that doesn't make me Hong Kong see/Chinese....â€¦


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2014)

Imurg said:



			In which Galaxy does qualifying to play for Scotland make you a Scot..???

I qualify to play for Hong Kong/China, that doesn't make me Hong Kong see/Chinese....â€¦
		
Click to expand...

Read the words ........chose to play.
My daughter could have chosen to play golf for England, Scotland or Wales.
Whichever one she chose to play for would have made her that nationality in my book.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 11, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So if he chose to play for Scotland he is not Scots....strange logic there.
		
Click to expand...

He is not a Scotsman because he was born in England, therefore an Englishman! Nothing strange in that at all!

He chose to play in Yorkshire too. Does that make him a Yorkshireman?



Doon frae Troon said:



			My daughter could have chosen to play golf for England, Scotland or Wales.
Whichever one she chose to play for would have made her that nationality in my book.
		
Click to expand...

Not in mine. Simply the country she plays/played for.

Same with both Lydia Ko and Danny Lee. Both play under the NZ flag. But both are Korean - as born there.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Read the words ........chose to play.
My daughter could have chosen to play golf for England, Scotland or Wales.
Whichever one she chose to play for would have made her that nationality in my book.
		
Click to expand...

You've got he wrong book then.....


----------



## User20205 (Mar 11, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So if he chose to play for Scotland he is not Scots....strange logic there.
		
Click to expand...

No no no he's not scotch!! Badge of convenience.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 11, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Read the words ........chose to play.
My daughter could have chosen to play golf for England, Scotland or Wales.
Whichever one she chose to play for would have made her that nationality in my book.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a mate who played international rugby for Malawi, he lived there for 3 years. He's not Malawian!!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 11, 2014)

So, just for the record...

The Coach of England is English.
The Coach of France is French.
The Coach of Italy is French.
The Coach of Wales is a Kiwi.
The Coach of Ireland is a Kiwi, with a South African looking name.
The Coach of Scotland is an Aussie, though a Kiwi is coming in June. 

No Scottish Coaches amongst them!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2014)

My uncle Sydney chose to accept a job in Glenrothes.  Does that make him Scottish?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			So, just for the record...

The Coach of England is English.
The Coach of France is French.
The Coach of Italy is French.
The Coach of Wales is a Kiwi.
The Coach of Ireland is a Kiwi, with a South African looking name.
The Coach of Scotland is an Aussie, though a Kiwi is coming in June. 

No Scottish Coaches amongst them!
		
Click to expand...

Tolkien
George Orwell
Cliff Richard
Bradley Wiggins 
Kipling 
Boris Johnson

All not English then


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2014)

What?


If you, as a half Scot/half Welshman came down and lived in England for 5 years you would qualify to play for the England football team....
If you did - does that make YOU English...?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2014)

Imurg said:



			What?


If you, as a half Scot/half Welshman came down and lived in England for 5 years you would qualify to play for the England football team....
If you did - does that make YOU English...?
		
Click to expand...

If I chose to play for England I would consider myself English and be proud to play for the team. Not a difficult concept.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If I chose to play for England I would consider myself English and be proud to play for the team. Not a difficult concept.
		
Click to expand...

With the utmost respect I think the vast majority of people would consider this an extremely difficult concept to even imagine, let alone comprehend


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2014)

Imurg said:



			With the utmost respect I think the vast majority of people would consider this an extremely difficult concept to even imagine, let alone comprehend
		
Click to expand...

Note the word......chose.
Is that not what Lancaster, Wiggins etc did.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2014)

Both of those quoted have one English parent - and so qualify to play for England and also qualifies them to be English
Wiggins could have cycled for Australia but chose England (GB)..
What's your point..?

Do you have English Parents?
If so then you would qualify to play for England and be English..

If your parents were Scots/Welsh then purely qualifying to play a sport for England by living here for 5 years doesn't change your Nationality..
SILH could qualify to play for England - do you think he would change from being Scots to being English on the back of this...?

Really?

You would really "become" English and reject being Scottish...?

Really?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 12, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Note the word......chose.
Is that not what Lancaster, Wiggins etc did.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not Lancaster!

What makes you think that he is Scottish?

Wiggins was born in Belgium to English parents while they were working there. He has lived in England since aged 2. While I am sure he can have dual citizenship, he chose to be English - quite reasonable in those circumstances.

Warburton, while having English parents, was born, educated and played/plays (and lives) in Wales. For him to ever play for England would be very surprising, but while he would be playing for an English/England team, he'd still be Welsh imo!

Anyway just deal with Lancaster - who is English through and through, but spent a bit of time in Scotland during which he played for that National team at age level.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 12, 2014)

You can rationalise it all you want, it's a sad day for Scottish rugby when their only crumb of comfort is that the English coach played for Scotland at age group level. The fact is English age group rugby is really competitive, maybe more than any other country due to playing population....Scottish schools/age group really isn't.

If you ask stewie, I'm sure he would have prefered to play for England, if he was good enough.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 12, 2014)

If I remember correctly, Tony Copsey play in the second row for Wales despite being born in Essex and having 'Made in England' Tattooed on his rear end (this may be an urban myth but remember the rumours when I was younger)


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 12, 2014)

GB72 said:



			If I remember correctly, Tony Copsey play in the second row for Wales despite being born in Essex and having 'Made in England' Tattooed on his rear end (this may be an urban myth but remember the rumours when I was younger)
		
Click to expand...

This is the 'fortunate dilemma' of someone who has qualified (and asked/invited) into more than 1 squad. They make a choice as to who they play for, but I'm certain it doesn't change their Nationality.


----------

